# Des blancs entre les morceaux sur ipod!!!



## Fab_the_fab (11 Mai 2004)

J'ai un p'tit problème, pas grand chose pour certains mais perso ça me dérange!
Je m'explique: lorsque j'écoute un album live ou les morceaux sont liés entre eux par le bruit du public le ipod me créée un blanc entre chaque morceaux,au fait à chaque fois il prend le temps de charger le morceau suivant, y-a-t'il un moyen dans les réglage ou autre afin d'éliminer ces blancs?
Sur itune il y ale même problème mais là c'est déjà moins grave car il y a possibilité de mettre l'espace entre les morceaux à zéro, même si on entend à chaque fois une légère baisse de volume...
Si quelqu'un a un tuyau merci d'avance!


----------



## j-b.leheup (11 Mai 2004)

Rien à faire... iTunes et iPod, même combat : un tout petit blanc entre chaque morceau. iTunes permet d'activer le fondu-enchaîné, mais il a la facheuse tendance de "manger" la fin de la piste, et sur un live c'est très désagréable (enchaînement par batteries, introduction par le chanteur...).
Ca fait longtemps que ça aurait dû être corrigé, mais il faut croire que soit Apple est sourd, soit le mode de fonctionnement de ses lecteurs ne permet pas d'enchaîner "bit à bit" deux fichiers.


----------



## nk6807 (12 Mai 2004)

très pénible quand comme moi on écoute beaucoup de dj set


----------



## flotow (12 Mai 2004)

et oui, le fondu d'iTunes n'est pas appliquable au iPod...
au fait... la MAJ du iPod en 2.2 ne me l'a pas reformaté!


----------



## jpmiss (12 Mai 2004)

Pour eviter les blancs la seule methode consite a utiliser la fonction "joindre les pistes du CD" au moment de l' *importation*  de l'album. De cette maniere iTunes ne cré qu'un seul fichier MP3 (ou aac) pour tout le CD et il n'y a plus de blancs...


----------



## Fab_the_fab (12 Mai 2004)

Alors ça c'est très intéressant, surtout que je ne fonctionne pas trop en mode aléatoire!!!
Où c'est que tu peux activer cette fameuse fonction?


----------



## jpmiss (12 Mai 2004)

iTunes &gt; menu "avancé" &gt; "joindre les pistes du CD"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais ca ne marche pas a posteriori c'est a dire que si tu a deja importé tes CD en fichiers séparés il te faudra soit réimporter les CD soit essayer de recoller les morceau avec  Audacity par exemple.

l'inconvénient (il en faut bien un) c'est que tu ne verra plus le nom des différents morceaux puisqu'ils seront regroupés en un seul fichier.


----------



## Fab_the_fab (12 Mai 2004)

Ben voilà j'ai déjà téléchargé Audacity, logiciel que je ne connais pas du tout mais que je vais m'empresser de tester!
Sinon pas grave pour les titres vu que je ne passerai que les live sous cette forme!
Merci pour le coup de main!


----------



## jpmiss (12 Mai 2004)

Audacity est assez facile a utiliser d'autant que tu peux le mettre en francais. Mais pour etre sur de pas faire de connerie je te conseille de travailler sur des copies de tes fichiers (surtout si tu n'as pas les CD originaux..)


----------



## Fab_the_fab (12 Mai 2004)

Pas de problème , je suis plutôt du genre à faire gaffe avec ce genre de trucs!
Malheureusement je n'aurai pas l'occasion de tester tout ça avant le week-end prochain car je suis débordé de boulot, la poisse!C'est à peine si j'ai le temps d'envoyer un p'tit message de temps à autre...


----------



## flotow (12 Mai 2004)

C nul...(sauf peut etre pour le Live ou je reserve mes opinions...)
mais, autrement, c bof...car si on veut supprimer une piste que l'on aime plus, c embettant, et aussi, on est contraint d'avoir des fichier important, donc + difficile a parcourir!!


----------



## jpmiss (12 Mai 2004)

Et oui... c'est bien ce que je disais... y a pas que des avantages... mais si ca peut interesser certaines personnes c'est quand meme bon a savoir non? Si ca ne t'interesse pas tu n'es pas obligé de le faire


----------

